# Norditropin simplexx real or fake?



## nba2005uk (Sep 5, 2009)

Can somebody tell me if these are real of fake before I spend an arm and a leg on them lol

To my understanding their is different style boxes depending on the country they come from.

Images on the website below

http://postimg.org/gallery/26w271ug6/f3358d73/


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Look fake if you ask me , EXP and batch ink jet printed on to cart, should be block printed like below


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

These are doing the rounds a lot, and people are giving very good feedback, genuine or not! Myself included


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Such a mine field with GH and so expensive if you get fakes and waste a lot of time.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

nellsuk said:


> These are doing the rounds a lot, and people are giving very good feedback, genuine or not! Myself included


enough said imo none of us work for nova nordisk (forgive me if I'm wrong)

So we don't know if they are genuine but if they work they work


----------



## nba2005uk (Sep 5, 2009)

Glad to hear. What sort of result/side effects etc have you seen to make you think its good? What dose are you using also?



nellsuk said:


> These are doing the rounds a lot, and people are giving very good feedback, genuine or not! Myself included


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

know little about these but i know legit ones dont have any air bubbles inside, and when you draw out the liquid the rubber bung moves due to pressure release.

dont legit ones have barcodes of them your smartphone can scan?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

dug this out


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

You take something thats not genuine you take your chance, this is premixed so no thanks.


----------



## nba2005uk (Sep 5, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> Look fake if you ask me , EXP and batch ink jet printed on to cart, should be block printed like below


These are from the Denmark pharmacy. Mine are from Romanian. Boxes differ depending on what country they are from. The UK are completely different again.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Look okay at a glance. Have used the same ones a few times. Don't take that as a definitive yes!

Price can be big factor. With GH if something seems too good to be true, it normally is


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

nba2005uk said:


> These are from the Denmark pharmacy. Mine are from Romanian. Boxes differ depending on what country they are from. The UK are completely different again.


No there for the uk market, Denmark is the main head office and is written on there probably made there but Northampton Is written above the Denmark address under the vial and probably distributed from there for the uk market.


----------

